# Doliprane



## Elo95 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 
Voici mon problème W lundi monte en fièvre je préviens papa et maman et demande la confirmation de la dose poid pr Doliprane et la la maman me répond 11kgs !!!!moi douteuse je le pèse et 8.600!!!je préviens la maman et sa réponse :le doc m’a dit le mois dernier 10kilos donc 11car on en met partout à chaque fois !!!!!
J explique à la maman que c’est inconscient de donner du Doliprane ainsi et que dorénavant je ne donnerais plus de me médicament à W si c’est ainsi !en colère elle vient récupère w le lendemain le père m’envoie un message pr me dire on va chez le doc bref t aura ton ordonnance w ne sera pas là aujourd’hui ! 
Ce sont des parents un laxiste que bcp de chose …le petit s endort avec la tv dans sa chambre comme ça il ne pleure pas constiper ++++maman me dit que le doc a dit on doit s’inquiéter au bout de 10j !!!! J ai un gros doute que le doc dise ce genre de chose ainsi que pr le Doliprane …et maintenant n ai des doutes quand w arrive tt « schamallow » aurait il eu des médocs en plus grande dose car bien sûr on ne me préviens pas ….puis je faire un avenant pr refuser de deconner les médicaments ? J avoue que je ne suis pas  rasssurer surtout que maman me balance oh ça va c’est pas de la cocaine n’ont plus le Doliprane !!!


----------



## liline17 (12 Octobre 2022)

rien ne vous oblige à en donner, vous êtes AM, pas infirmière, envoyez au PA ce que je vous mets, c'est notre décret d'application des médicaments, c'est la procédure à suivre pour pouvoir donner des médicaments, j'ajoute que je n'accepte d'en donner, que si les PE m'envoient par SMS les doses données et l'heure, afin d'éviter le surdosage, par oral, on peut oublier ou se tromper, je dois noter, eux aussi

Médicaments : ADMINISTRATION DES MÉDICAMENTS Le décret n° 2021-1131 précise également les conditions d’administration des soins et traitements médicaux à un enfant par un professionnel du jeune enfant, dont l’assistante maternelle. Ainsi, le texte prévoit que : - Le professionnel administrant le traitement maîtrise la langue française. - Lorsque ce professionnel est assistant maternel agréé employé par un particulier ou professionnel de la garde d'enfant à domicile, « les modalités de délivrance des soins ou des traitements médicaux sont décrites dans une annexe du contrat de travail qui peut être élaborée avec l'assistance du service départemental de la protection maternelle et infantile ». Avant d'administrer les soins ou les traitements médicaux, le professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant procède aux vérifications suivantes : - Le médecin n'a pas expressément prescrit l'intervention d'un auxiliaire médical ; - Le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ont expressément autorisé par écrit ces soins ou traitements médicaux ; - Le médicament ou le matériel nécessaire a été fourni par le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ;
- Le professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant réalisant les soins ou traitements médicaux dispose de l'ordonnance médicale prescrivant les soins ou traitements ou d'une copie de celle-ci et se conforme à cette prescription ; - Le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ont préalablement expliqué au professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant le geste qu'il lui est demandé de réaliser.
Chaque geste doit par ailleurs faire l’objet d'une inscription immédiate dans un registre dédié précisant : - Le nom de l'enfant ; - La date et l'heure de l'acte ; - Le nom du professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant l'ayant réalisé ainsi que, le cas échéant, le nom du médicament administré et la posologie.


----------



## kikine (12 Octobre 2022)

bonjour
pas besoin d'avenant, rien ne vous oblige a donner un médicament, si vous le faites légalement vous engagez votre responsabilité pénale

pour une constipation en général on s'inquiète bien avant 10 jours..... cependant certaines personnes ont un transit très long naturellement


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

C’est tellement GRAVE j’en informerais ma puéricultrice.

Ne plus donner du doliprane OUI c’est possible, en faisant tout ce qu’il y a à faire avant (déshabiller l’enfant, boire, humidifier avec un gant si besoin et au calme)

D’autre part TRÈS BONNE RÉACTION de l’avoir peser. JE pense et ça été constaté sur ce forum, que SI la puéricultrice appelle cette maman, serait NÉCESSAIRE du danger du surdosage, que l’on peut même en mourir.
Une adulte est décédée à cause du doliprane alors un enfant ...


« Un *surdosage* de paracétamol peut provoquer une cytolyse hépatique susceptible d'entraîner une insuffisance hépatocellulaire, un saignement gastro-intestinal, une acidose métabolique, une encéphalopathie, un *coma* et le *décès* »

« En cas de *surdosage*, le paracétamol présent dans le Doliprane® (et d'autres médicaments) peut entraîner des lésions graves du foie irréversibles. Le terme surdosage s'entend par l'utilisation d'un dosage non adapté, une dose trop importante par prise ou par jour, et un délai minimum entre les prises non respecté. »

Simplement qu’elle aille sur internet et qu’elle tape

⚠. « *Peut*-*on* *mourir* *d’un* *SURDOSAGE* *de* *doliprane* »

Et elle sera vite fixée !

📌 LUI FAIRE *UN COPIÉ-COLLÉ DES 2 RÉPONSES TROUVÉES SUR INTERNET *


⚠️  *ARRÊTEZ* *DE* *SUITE* *LE* *TUTOIEMENT* ! Elle se permet de vous parler avec incorrection.remettez VITE le VOUVOIEMENT pour mettre des distances et le RESPECT QUE L’ON VOUS DOIT.

Et vous serez + *CRÉDIBLE*.

Bon courage


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Liline *MERCI* 

J’ai fait un enregistrement pour un parent que j’ai actuellement 


« Médicaments : ADMINISTRATION DES MÉDICAMENTS Le décret n° 2021-1131 précise également les conditions d’administration des soins et traitements médicaux à un enfant par un professionnel du jeune enfant, dont l’assistante maternelle. Ainsi, le texte prévoit que : - Le professionnel administrant le traitement maîtrise la langue française. - Lorsque ce professionnel est assistant maternel agréé employé par un particulier ou professionnel de la garde d'enfant à domicile, « les modalités de délivrance des soins ou des traitements médicaux sont décrites dans une annexe du contrat de travail qui peut être élaborée avec l'assistance du service départemental de la protection maternelle et infantile ». Avant d'administrer les soins ou les traitements médicaux, le professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant procède aux vérifications suivantes : - Le médecin n'a pas expressément prescrit l'intervention d'un auxiliaire médical ; - Le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ont expressément autorisé par écrit ces soins ou traitements médicaux ; - Le médicament ou le matériel nécessaire a été fourni par le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ;
- Le professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant réalisant les soins ou traitements médicaux dispose de l'ordonnance médicale prescrivant les soins ou traitements ou d'une copie de celle-ci et se conforme à cette prescription ; - Le ou les titulaires de l'autorité parentale ou représentants légaux de l'enfant ont préalablement expliqué au professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant le geste qu'il lui est demandé de réaliser.
Chaque geste doit par ailleurs faire l’objet d'une inscription immédiate dans un registre dédié précisant : - Le nom de l'enfant ; - La date et l'heure de l'acte ; - Le nom du professionnel de l'accueil du jeune enfant l'ayant réalisé ainsi que, le cas échéant, le nom du médicament administré et la posologie. »


Malgré qu’il n’y a aucun souci avec ces parents, mais pour leur prouver que l’on ne peut pas faire n’importe Quoi.
Lundi matin, le papa a été honnête car il m’a dit qu'il avait donné du doliprane car son fils était patraque. 

Mettre bien en évidence le DANGER aux parents qui abusent du doliprane ne serait-ce que POUR ENDORMIR leur enfant ! Déjà entendu 👎🏼😡


----------



## Elo95 (12 Octobre 2022)

Merci beaucoup j ai imprimer tt ça et vais lui mettre dans le cahier du jour et lui dire ainsi que pr le tutoiement … ça m’a rebooster vos réponses j adore notre métier mais franchement certaines fois c’est à baisser les bras ! Je vous souhaite une belle journée à toute et merci


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Et bien vous appelez votre puéricultrice dès ce matin pour l'informer de cet incident, du laxisme de cette maman et surtout de sa remarque 
Et surtout de votre intention de ne plus administrer de médicaments à cette enfant 

Je pense que les parents n'ont pas conscience du problème et vont se faire remonter les bretelles 
En cas de fièvre on essaye en priorité la façon naturelle 
Si ça ne suffit pas et que l'enfant monte très vite en température vous appelez le 15

Au risque de me répéter et passer pour une rabat-joie voilà un exemple parfait de la raison pour laquelle je ne veux pas administrer un médicament à un enfant qui m'est confié


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour appel urgent a la pmi ce petit est en danger!


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Je te conseille un écrit qui stipule que suite à l'incident qui c'est produit en date du... /... / 2022 concernant l'administration de médicaments et l'erreur sur le poids de l'enfant que les parents ton communiqué, 

À compter de ce jour je vous informe que je  ne lui administrerai plus aucun médicaments 
Car ta responsabilité pénale est engagée


----------



## Chantou1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Elo95

excellent conseil d’Assmatzam pour l'écrit 👍

 En + ça remet non seulement « les pendules à l’heure » et le vouvoiement dans la foulée et ça vous couvre SI problème futur avec ces parents


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Tu as raison assmatzam mais il faut que les parents soient respectueux des dosages des médocs. Cette nounou peut avoir un petit qui va mal s'il a pris trop d'un médicament le matin avant son arrivée.


----------



## liline17 (12 Octobre 2022)

dans ce cas, son AM ne sera pas responsable de la situation, je pense aussi que prévenir la PMI est une bonne idée, au vu des difficultés qu'on rencontre chez moi avec eux, les contacter n'est pas du tout la première chose auquel on pense


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Liline on peut ne pas apprécier les puers seulement quand il s'agit de la santé d'un petit c'est important de signaler le cas a la pmi 
Si l'enfant du sujet tombe malade d'un surdosage de Doliprane et l'assmat au courant qui ne dit rien ça ne pourrait pas être correct.
Comme le dit Chantou l'abus de Doliprane peut être dangereux et même mortel.
Il y avait eu une jeune femme qui en avait pris trop quand elle avait appelé le 15 car elle était très mal on s'était presque moqué d'elle . Elle avait insisté dit qu'elle allait mourir. La réceptionniste lui avait dit que tout le monde mesure un jour. La jeune femme est morte sans aide de soignants, ses organes avaient cessé de fonctionner .
Je n'aime pas quand un parent dit si choubidou est fiévreux vous lui donnez une dose de Doliprane. Et bien non avec l'ordonnance du médecin pour une maladie précise .


----------



## liline17 (12 Octobre 2022)

je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi nounoucat1, je disais juste que ce n'est pas à la PMI que je pense en premier en cas de difficulté, j'ai fait appel à eux une fois et ça c'est bien passé, sinon, je rompais le contrat, cela m'a permis de le mener jusqu'à l'école.
Après plusieurs années sans utiliser de doliprane en cas de fievre, je constate que les enfants s'en passent très bien, les méthodes naturelles fonctionnent pour baisser la fièvre


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Que l'on veuille ou pas  les puéricultrices sont nos référentes et nous avons le devoir de les informer de ce genre de soucis 

On ne peut pas sous prétexte que l'on ne s'entend pas avec laisser une telle chose se passer

C'est une forme de négligence avéré


----------



## incognito (12 Octobre 2022)

euh, tu n'as pas une ordonnance avec le dernier poids de l'enfant ? à défaut, tu prends la dernière en ta possession (vaut mieux parfois moins que trop)


----------



## incognito (12 Octobre 2022)

pas d'ordonnance avec le poids mentionné, pas de médicaments chez moi, même si j'accepte de les administrer.


----------



## Lea64 (12 Octobre 2022)

Vous êtes en droit de ne pas en donner !!
ici j ai une petite a qui les parents donne du doliprane tt les 6h pendant 3/4 jours des qui as une poussée dentaire alors que zéro fièvre !
Je les informer par écrit qu'ici je ne donner plus de doliprane sans ordonnance du médecin et que si il devais avoir fièvre il étaient invités a consulter en attendant ici c est habiller léger et gant froid sur l aine.
Quand au tutoiement vous ne devriez pas c est la porte ouverte a tout les débordements ce ne sont pas vos amis ou voisins mais vos employeurs ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Octobre 2022)

Et pas non plus une ordonnance permanente faite par le médecin une fois pour toutes


----------



## assmatzam (12 Octobre 2022)

Pour éviter le risque de surdosage le plus simple est encore de refuser tout simplement de donner quoi que ce soit à un enfant qui vous ai confié

La faute ne pourra alors être imputé à l'assistante maternelle
Seul le parent pourrat être tenu responsable

Il faut arrêter de croire que sous prétexte que vous avez
Une ordonnance du médecin
Une autorisation des parents
Rempli le registre
Respecter le protocole

Que vous ne serez pas tenue responsable en cas de problème

*Vous engagez votre responsabilité au pénal en acceptant d'administrer un médicament *

Mettez vous bien ça dans le coin de votre tête les filles


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Octobre 2022)

D'autant que si un petit prend un traitement matin et soir avec ses parents c'est suffisant.


----------



## Griselda (12 Octobre 2022)

Comme les collègues je dirais que non tu n'as pas besoin de faire un Avenant pour indiquer que tu refuseras désormais de donner du doliprane.

Un Avenant suppose qu'on modifie les termes du contrat et qu'on a négocié ces modif'. 
Or, tu n'es JAMAIS tenue d'accepter de donner un médicament car tu n'es pas personnelle de santé. 
En tant qu'AM ta mission est de veiller à l’épanouissement physique et psychique du bébé, pas de soigner des maladies.

Bien sur si jusqu'à présent tu degenais facilement le doliprane sur simple demande des Parents alors oui, pour limiter le risque de conflit, il peut être bon de les avertir que tu ne le feras plus. Ne pas attendre une situation pour leur envoyer dans les dents que non tu ne le feras pas car alors ils ne comprendront pas ce qui se passe tout à coup. Ca se passera d'autant mal que si leur bébé est malade ils seront déjà un peu sur les dents.
Tu peux leur dire que tu viens de recevoir une information importante, cruciale, concernant les médicament, le paracétamol en particulier (comme le Doliprane) qui t’amène désormais à la plus grande prudence. Que oui il y a 20 ans souvent les Medecins eux mêmes disaient qu'il fallait donner du Doliprane aux bébés au cas ou, pour qu'ils ne souffrent pas. Mais que les dernières recommandations expliquent très clairement que ce médicament est en dernier recours et seulement si l'enfant ne tolère pas bien une température. Or s'il est dans un tel état il nécessite alors d'être récupéré par son Parent pour l'emmener voir un médecin.

Si une fois tout ceci bien expliqué aux Parents tu continue de penser qu'ils ne sont pas convaincus et vont eux continuer de donner du Doliprane au moindre doute alors oui il sera urgent d'alerter la PMI et par écrit, ne serait ce que pour te protéger toi.
Imagine un surdosage par les Parents, à minima on te demandera pourquoi n'as tu pas alerté?
Pire, imagine que les Parents prétendent que c'est toi qui l'a donné? Une alerte par écrit à la PMI à ce sujet AVANT un incident démontrera ta bonne foi.


----------



## Chantou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

@Elo95

Voici le mail reçu à l’instant

« J’ai oublié de vous dire : je lui ai donné un Doliprane ce matin. Car il se tenait et se touchait la joue. Je pense qu’il a mal aux dents »

…. NO COMMENT !

Le gamin en superbe forme comme d’hab


----------



## Tatynou1 (13 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

ce matin à 07h30, la mère de L m'appelle pour me dire que la petite (de 5 mois) a 39.9° de fièvre (!!!) et donc ne me l'emmènera pas aujourd'hui (dans le contrat c'est noté qu'à partir de 38.5° le PE doit venir chercher son enfant).
Donc je lui dit qu'il faut qu'elle voit un médecin !! ça peut être grave ! L avait déjà 38° depuis mardi .....
et que si elle veut que je déduise la journée il me faudra un certificat du médecin . 
du coup, elle y est allée et la petite a une angine !..... en + des dents évidemment 

MAIS elle me dit qu'elle a demandé une ordonnance pour le doliprane pour 1 an !!! et que si elle a 38.1 je peux lui en donner

Moi je ne veux PAS faire de l'automédication !!! et que si la petite a sa température qui monte, je ne dois pas stopper ce processus car on ne sait pas ce que cache la fièvre !!! 

donc donner du doliprane UNIQUEMENT SI le médecin le prescrit AVEC une ordonnance POUR UNE "MALADIE" précise ça OK !


----------

